

Rich Sutton: “Myths of Representation Learning” [video] - sinwave
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcdNaVAyeQ4

======
sinwave
Hilarious moment at 36:00. Sutton has just finished talking about how in real
life, functions that learning agents wish to estimate will often be non-
stationary because life is constantly changing.

An audience member complains that this is unfair (i.e. unfair to the learning
algorithm), and somebody nearby the cameraman retorts "life is unfair".

This is a fact that even algorithms cannot avoid.

